# 1965 GTO Thermostat housing



## Glasgow65GTO (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey y’all! I have a 1965 GTO that needs a new thermostat housing, but I can’t seem to find one. This is an early production ‘65 and all the searches come back with different housings.








Here is the photo that came off the car. It’s a straight shot to the side, but all the ones that say it’s for my ‘65 have a weird bend in them.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Glasgow65GTO said:


> Hey y’all! I have a 1965 GTO that needs a new thermostat housing, but I can’t seem to find one. This is an early production ‘65 and all the searches come back with different housings.
> View attachment 137345
> 
> Here is the photo that came off the car. It’s a straight shot to the side, but all the ones that say it’s for my ‘65 have a weird bend in them.



You mean like this one?






Thermostat Housing, Aluminum, 1965-70 Pontiac @ OPGI.com


This aluminum thermostat housing is an exact reproduction of what the factory-installed on all V8 engines equipped with either 2-barrel or 4-barrel carburetors. This cast aluminum housing has a machined mounting surface for a leak-free seal. Another great feature is the original GM number...




www.opgi.com





You want the non-tripower housing. The one with the bend are for tripower.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Factory part number is 544745. You may come across one on Ebay if you look long enough 

You can use a 66-70 housing. Slightly different but it will work.



Search Parts


----------



## Glasgow65GTO (Jun 14, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> You mean like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe this one I looked at but it has a different bend to it. The one that came off the car comes straight out at a 90* angle.








Here is the photo that all the websites says is for my car.








So this new one goes up and back towards the motor or if I flip it around it points at the wrong side of the radiator.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

__





Correct 65 4bbl thermostat housing. - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Correct 65 4bbl thermostat housing. 64-65 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





The problem is no one makes a new housing for 64-65 Lemans / GTO V8s. Not enough market to be profitable. 

The 66-70 housing cane made to work while you keep looking for an NOS or good used one.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I read that the 61-63 Tempest 4 cylinder (half a 389) has a similar housing. I checked Ebay and theres one up for BIN.
Check it and see if it will work.









61 62 63 Pontiac Tempest 4 Cylinder Engine Aluminum Thermostat Housing Gooseneck for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 61 62 63 Pontiac Tempest 4 Cylinder Engine Aluminum Thermostat Housing Gooseneck at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Glasgow65GTO (Jun 14, 2020)

O52 said:


> I read that the 61-63 Tempest 4 cylinder (half a 389) has a similar housing. I checked Ebay and theres one up for BIN.
> Check it and see if it will work.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I’m gonna order it right now and just hope. thanks!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Glasgow65GTO said:


> I believe this one I looked at but it has a different bend to it. The one that came off the car comes straight out at a 90* angle.
> View attachment 137346
> 
> Here is the photo that all the websites says is for my car.
> ...


I have the same problem. I'll be waiting to see how that early 60s part works for you. Please post when you have it installed!


----------



## 64since65 (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm curious what people think. Could his original be fixed with some JB Weld? It seems to me that the damage is minimal and if it's the result of corrosion it should be possible. If it's from erosion due to the flow of coolant it might be more of an issue.


----------



## Glasgow65GTO (Jun 14, 2020)

Just an update here. I have a welder taking a look at the original housing. The early ‘60’s part is almost the same part, but the bolt holes don’t line up. It’s a wider bolt pattern. One of the holes already matches so I am also having the welder look at filling the bolt hole and drilling a new one in the correct position. I will let y’all know how it all works out.


----------

